# Indian Lake



## Orlando

Took a drive yesterday, 4 trailers in Moundwood, 5 at Blackhawk, 4 at North side ramp .Its a real ghost lake,in all my years I have never seen it so empty.


----------



## lacdown

But...did you catch anything? 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orlando

just drove up to look around,didnt take the boat. Guess all the weeds are keeping the boaters and fishermen away? Parking lots are normally packed


----------



## lacdown

Yeah that is a bit surprising. I never fish there but summer at alum is the same for me as I am able to catch saugeye trolling but not so much with other methods, so the weeds usually deter me from going there. If they weren't mostly within 1 ft of the surface I could try shallow trolling above them but that's usually not the case. 

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Creek Warrior

I would say give it another few weeks and we will start to see the banks lining up with guys almost shoulder to shoulder chasing the cool weather saugeye bite. Last year, I was blown away by the amount of guys i saw on any given night. I am interested to see if it’s the same this year, I think the weeds and how “bad” they have been, may hold off the masses from beating the bank until it clears up a bit.


----------



## Snookhunter52

The "masses" is what keeps me away from Indian  not the weeds haha. I heard it's like fishing the Maumee at it's peak. I'll stick to the lakes where people say there aren't any saugeye.


----------



## Kyle46n

Those cool temps start next week!


----------



## Creek Warrior

I fished all day Sunday and have not had such a rough time catching fish all year. Plenty of white bass and catfish no matter where I went but I mainly target Crappie and Saugeye, heck I was even struggling to catch bluegill and perch. Not sure what was up this past weekend but I could not figure it out by boat or bank. Anyone get up there this past weekend and do any good?


----------



## Never done fishing

I was up there Friday. Found a few saugeye, drifting a minnow under a bobber, but no keepers. Hopefully this rain and cooler weather ahead will fire them up.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Any advice on what areas are fishable from shore? My favorite areas are thick with weeds. Might try in the monsoon tomorrow!


----------



## Never done fishing

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Any advice on what areas are fishable from shore? My favorite areas are thick with weeds. Might try in the monsoon tomorrow!


Under bridges might be a good place to try from shore. They are weed free and if we get the rain they are calling for, that will increase the flow (especially Moundwood). That may hold some 'eyes. I haven't fished up there after a heavy rain event, but that might be a good place to start. Good luck if you go!


----------



## Creek Warrior

Bank spots are tough to come by right now, i recommended a small Jon boat or kayak to get you some better access. If you do go out, let us know how you do!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Does anybody know what the temperature has to be for the weeds to start dying off?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Snookhunter52 said:


> Does anybody know what the temperature has to be for the weeds to start dying off?


Not sure on temp but they have started dying. Slowly!


----------



## Creek Warrior

Anyone do any good on crappie or big blue gill this past week?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Creek Warrior said:


> Anyone do any good on crappie or big blue gill this past week?











One big one, perch are all over in the weeds.


----------



## RMK

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 476901
> 
> One big one, perch are all over in the weeds.


nice haul! those perch look like alot of fun to me


----------



## Creek Warrior

Anyone have any good reports for IL? Probably heading up there Saturday and taking the kayak out.


----------



## fshnmaster

Panfish going good in north side channels. Saugeye pretty slow yet but will change in next week or 2. Vibes, and swimbaits been taking majority of the saugeye


----------



## Creek Warrior

fshnmaster said:


> Panfish going good in north side channels. Saugeye pretty slow yet but will change in next week or 2. Vibes, and swimbaits been taking majority of the saugeye


Thanks for the update, I planned on starting out up around north fork area and working my way back into game reserve. Mainly targeting crappie and perch. If that doesn’t work out, I will load up and drive over to Blackhawk and launch there.


----------



## Bohanan66

Fished Indian Lake yesterday from 9am-1pm. Boats crowding under Dream Bridge weren't doing much with Vib-Es. Weeds are still preventing trolling Flicker Shads in the main lake. Not much panfish or crappie action from the few other boats in the channels that we saw. Water temp was below 60 degrees. Bass minnows didn't attract the fish of any species. Best luck was in the deep water south of Dream Bridge using Vib-Es. Two eyes (14"&18") and a 7lb flattie.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Bohanan66 said:


> Fished Indian Lake yesterday from 9am-1pm. Boats crowding under Dream Bridge weren't doing much with Vib-Es. Weeds are still preventing trolling Flicker Shads in the main lake. Not much panfish or crappie action from the few other boats in the channels that we saw. Water temp was below 60 degrees. Bass minnows didn't attract the fish of any species. Best luck was in the deep water south of Dream Bridge using Vib-Es. Two eyes (14"&18") and a 7lb flattie.


Yep, rn time of day is crucial. I’d rather be in an average spot at sunset or sunrise than the best spot later in day.


----------



## fshnmaster

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Yep, rn time of day is crucial. I’d rather be in an average spot at sunset or sunrise than the best spot later in day.


Yup. Ive been fishing it every morning starting around 715. By 830-9 saugeye have been shutting off


----------



## BrandonMiller526

fshnmaster said:


> Yup. Ive been fishing it every morning starting around 715. By 830-9 saugeye have been shutting off


30+ last night, only 2 keepers.


----------



## fshnmaster

BrandonMiller526 said:


> 30+ last night, only 2 keepers.


I've been all over that lake. Tons of 13-14 inch saugeye and white bass. Doesn't help weeds are still bad especially in wind blown channels. I think November will be a lot better


----------



## Creek Warrior

Took the jon boat out today instead of kayak, glad I did, the wind still was beating me up back in the game reserve. Caught tons of bluegill on just about anything I would throw at them. Never managed to get any over the 8” mark today. Crappie bite was slow and only managed to get 4 today, but the ones I did catch were 10”-11”. I may have caught more if I could have been more mobile as the crappie seemed scattered but Jon boats and wind don’t mix very well and I had to find spots that were tucked away . Fished for saugeye from bank before sun came up, caught several but all were less than 15”. All in all, caught some fish for a great day and will have some crappie for lunch tomorrow. Look forward to hearing how other do this weekend.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Went up to Lake Erie Friday and did not do much good, on the way way back Saturday, I decided to stop at Indian to see how the bite was. In the morning I was getting some under sized crappie and a few bluegill, I had my kayak and paddled all over that lake to eventually find a spot in the later afternoon that produced several 10.5-11” crappie and some 9” perch. Was a beautiful day on the water and potentially the last kayak trip of the year. Next few trips going to focus on catching some saugs, hoping to take the Jon boat and find some new spots.


----------



## MarkoSharko

It was the weeds that kept people out this year


----------



## HookSet Harvey

We hit Indian yesterday in my boat. First time I have been there on the lake in a while.
I think its gonna be in trouble this summer with all the weeds. Hopefully they can get a handle on it before it gets any worse. 
6fow and you can clearly see weeds growing up 5ft or more.
Middle of the lake was crystal clear. You could see all the way to the bottom like you were in Canada. Cleanest water I have ever seen over at indian
Lucys pond was muddy but blackhawk wasnt bad, Long Island muddy, moundwood muddy, dunes pond not to bad.


----------



## 1MoreKast

HookSet Harvey said:


> We hit Indian yesterday in my boat. First time I have been there on the lake in a while.


How was the fishin though?


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Got a quarter pounder from Mcdonalds. 
It hit on my debit card, slid slow through the reader...wouldn't hit when slid fast.


----------



## Nohaha

Okay boys, what's the update? Time for some ice fishing? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Nohaha said:


> Okay boys, what's the update? Time for some ice fishing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


I have not personally been on it, but I try to keep up with it. Seems like 75% of the lake has safe ice, Long Island I’ve heard many say 5-6 inches. Looks like mostly gills with a few crappie and saugeye mixed in. Think fishing is pretty tough but there is a lot of safe ice to get out on.


----------



## dcool

Check out Ice Fish Ohio website. There are updates on there.


----------



## Nohaha

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## HookSet Harvey

Its ready. We had a solid 4 to 5 inches blackhawk to lucys. Long Island was solid to.


----------



## whiskerchaser

Group of guys went in at blackhawk today everyone safe but be careful guys just goes to show how quick and can change


----------



## HookSet Harvey

whiskerchaser said:


> Group of guys went in at blackhawk today everyone safe but be careful guys just goes to show how quick and can change


----------



## crittergitter

Glad everyone was okay. Gotta be smart if you're going to go ice fishing. Freezing cold water is no joke!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

It's been said before,and I'm sure most of us have seen it. 
But it completely shocks me every year the amount of people that I watch walk out with no worries in the world. Jeans and a hoody. No ice pics no spud. Just a rod and a bucket. 
Or the multiple family's I've ran into walking out aimlessly just to see us fish and ask how thick the ice is🤷. Little kids with them and all. I'm not against little kids on the ice. But we all know where I'm going here.... 
It's insane. I can be going to the same place a few days in a row and will still spud my way out. It's not worth it. Never know when you might encounter a spring or old covered up holes or anything else....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Scouted Indian for a couple hours after work this evening and there is a LOT of sketchy ice out there now. Not gonna name where I saw people fishing because this is a public forum and hate to see those spots overrun. Be extremely careful and spud spud spud…..


----------



## CHOPIQ

Went by Indian yesterday to scout it out. Out in front of aschesons across the whole bay is open water. It’s open about twenty yards wide it stretches from one shore to another. Also about 50 yards toward the channel is a big open area. Be careful with this upcoming temps it’ll probably skim over so spud your way. Also in front of Lucy’s pond at Blackhawk at the mouth is open water also. Wide open.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Tried to hit Lucy’s pond this morning. The mouth is very sketchy. Went through with 2 whacks, looked like 2” of ice. All the way across the mouth was like that so be very careful out there. Everywhere we drilled from Blackhawk ramp to main lake was 7”+. Was very shocked when we came around the corner at Lucy’s. Just a heads up guys.


----------



## Creek Warrior

Has anyone tried or know about access to Lucy’s through the channel by the boat ramp? I know current comes through there and have been nervous to try by myself even with spud and spikes.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Morrow Mike, wish I’d had seen this earlier. I was fishing the main channel at Blackhawk where it goes into the lake. Fished for a couple hours and didn’t mark anything. Didn’t catch a fish. Did see a few keeper eyes caught. Decided to go back into Lucy’s pond. I went to the island and cut across the land. Then went back back to Lucy’s. Did pretty good back there on the gills. While I was fishing quite a few snowmobiles went back and forth on the back channel over the 9’ hole. After I was done fishing that’s the way I went back to the ramp. I didn’t bother to spud myself way back due to all the snowmobiles and all the footprints in the snow. Wish I’d known how thin the ice was. Back in Lucy’s it was about 5-7” everywhere I fished.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Creek warrior that path you show is the exact path I took on my way back to the ramp. Lot of snowmobiles was running up and down that channel.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

CHOPIQ said:


> Morrow Mike, wish I’d had seen this earlier. I was fishing the main channel at Blackhawk where it goes into the lake. Fished for a couple hours and didn’t mark anything. Didn’t catch a fish. Did see a few keeper eyes caught. Decided to go back into Lucy’s pond. I went to the island and cut across the land. Then went back back to Lucy’s. Did pretty good back there on the gills. While I was fishing quite a few snowmobiles went back and forth on the back channel over the 9’ hole. After I was done fishing that’s the way I went back to the ramp. I didn’t bother to spud myself way back due to all the snowmobiles and all the footprints in the snow. Wish I’d known how thin the ice was. Back in Lucy’s it was about 5-7” everywhere I fished.


I could see machine tracks out on Lucy’s but there were no tracks at the mouth. I would of tried over land if I didn’t have my flip over and wasn’t willing to walk all the way back around to the channel, lol. I thought about it tho. Hit a couple other spots on the lake and did pretty good on gills and craps. There we’re about 7-8 different guys in the channel coming out of Blackhawk while I was there but only heard of 2 shorts caught right at daylight. But didn’t talk to everyone either.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I fished north fork, aschesons, black hawk channel and Lucy’s and didn’t catch one crappie. Did catch a 13” perch at north fork. Had to weed thru the gills to get enough keepers. Caught some two-three pound white bass at north fork.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Man I’ve never caught a wb through the ice. My buddy and I were just talking about that today while fish. How awesome it would be to fight a good one on a panfish rod through the ice.


----------

